# Happy Birthday JDWiseman, jd.morrison



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 24, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 08-24-2009:

-JDWiseman (born in 1980, Age: 29)
-jd.morrison (born in 1982, Age: 27)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gentlemen!


----------



## Idelette (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday guys!!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Piano Hero (Aug 24, 2009)

A very happy birthday to you both!!!


----------



## Wayne (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy birthday!
and 
Happy birthday!,
respectively.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Houchens (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Aug 24, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, youse guys!*


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Y`all, translated: The two of you`s


----------



## Gord (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday brothers !!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Aug 25, 2009)

Interesting. Two JDs born on the same day.

Anyway, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rangerus (Aug 31, 2009)

Nature gives you the face you have at twenty, but it's up to you to merit the face you have at fifty. - Coco Chanel

happy birthday


----------



## Ivan (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the both of you.


----------



## Theognome (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy birthday kiddos!

Theognome


----------



## Bald_Brother (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a bit late, but Happy Birthday to the two of you and may God bless you with many more.


----------



## coramdeo (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gentlemen!


----------

